# I wish to offer a big THANK YOU to the admins and owner of this site...



## AllenOK (Jan 31, 2007)

For keeping this place up and running.  As some of you may know, when my laptop died, I lost pretty all of my recipes.  I have since searched for every post I started and posted a recipe to.  I've cut/pasted over 200 of my recipes onto the HDD of my desktop.  This included some of the recipes that I make, over and over again.  Now, I don't feel quite so lost and confused when it comes to cooking.

On another note, I'm not sure if my CD-ROM drive is working properly.  I managed to find a couple of backup CD's that I burned 7 and 8 years ago.  One of those opens up readily enough, but the other just isn't recognized at all.  The backup I burned last March will open, somewhat.  It takes several minutes, but will finally display the folders that I stored all the data in.  However, it will not open those folders.  I'm going to take that particular disc in to work and see if I can get it to open there.  If it does, then I know I need to get a new CD-ROM drive.


----------



## lulu (Jan 31, 2007)

Thank goodness you have found some of your favourites...I am so pleased for you.  We are very lucky to have this resource.  I echo your thanks.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jan 31, 2007)

Ditto ..... a huge Thank You!  I love this site.


----------



## redkitty (Jan 31, 2007)

Ditto again!!!  Great site, great people!! I'm very happy to be here


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 31, 2007)

Happy now are you!


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 31, 2007)

I`ve seen worse...


----------



## AllenOK (Jan 31, 2007)

Well, good news and bad news....

I took the backup CD I burned last March to work, and used my supervisor's computer to open up that disc.  IT WILL OPEN!  I guess the CD-ROM drive on my desktop is going.  I'm not surprised, that drive is only like 7 years old.

The BAD news, is that I tried to open up some of the MS Works documents that have my recipes.  They won't open!  I get this error message saying that the files in question are "in use by another application, or are corrupted".  Great.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Feb 1, 2007)

If you were running Win 95 on the computer that you used to burn the CDs - and especially if you were using CD-RW discs they probably (as in 99.99% chance) will not work on Win 98 or later operating systems. There was some kind of formatting change between Win 95 and Win 98.

Some CD-ROM burners also had a "multi-session" option where you could burn some data now, burn some more later. The problem with these was that when changing OS versions - they didn't always recognize them. IF the CD was not "closed" under the OS it was created under - trying to open it under another OS could result in an error message like you got saying that the files in question are "in use by another application, or are corrupted".


----------



## mad_evo99 (Feb 1, 2007)

Also, burned CDs don't last forever...

Storage expert warns of short life span for burned CDs


----------

